# re-assigning keyboard keys



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

hi guys
i recently bought a new keyboard, and like apple keyboard this keyboards " and @ are the other way around and the pound sign doent even work.
so how can i configure my keyboard keys?
does anyone know?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is the keyboard designed for an English (United Kingdom) layout? Check the Regions and Languages control panel to make sure the default is setup to work with your type of keyboard. If you press Shift-2 to get the @ symbol, then you're using an English (United States) keyboard.


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah i am, mate shift to gives me @ but i want it to be "
and vice versa,
how can i swap these keys, without doing anything phsical.
just rassigning them...
is there any way?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this
http://webpages.charter.net/krumsick/


----------



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

hi there that didnt help
it doesnt do keys which also include the shift button.


----------

